#ubuntu-dz 2011-03-13
<oix> bonsoir locobot_5 MootBot lubotu3 ChanServ :) ( ubuntulo1 <== bot ou pas bot ? )
#ubuntu-dz 2012-03-08
<Siphax> #!/bin/bash
<Siphax> echo message:7 3alaf El-batata ! | zenity --notification --listen --window-icon="info" ;
<Siphax> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5y15d_7-3alaf-el-batata_sport
<Siphax> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/800631Capture.png
#ubuntu-dz 2012-03-09
<Siphax> le vote en algérie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKlzR7V6pzw&feature=related
<Siphax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dRJhveHVjo&feature=related
#ubuntu-dz 2012-03-11
<Siphax> oix
<oix> Siphax, 
<Siphax> azul
<oix> :)
<oix> amek tettilidh ?
<Siphax> ça va
#ubuntu-dz 2013-03-06
<rooisto47> vide comme y a 2ans
<fouad_> salut tt  le monde
#ubuntu-dz 2013-03-08
<proby> http://pastebin.com/ygw1ihU4
<proby> Off , please put it in topic
#ubuntu-dz 2013-03-10
<amine> Salam alaykoum
#ubuntu-dz 2015-03-04
<ameurux> salam
#ubuntu-dz 2016-03-09
<Redouane> Assalam tous
<Redouane> J'ai besoin d'un coup de main, si vous le permettez bien évidement
<Redouane> Je suis un nouvel utilisateur d'ubuntu, j'ai installé la version LTS 14.04 (Kubuntu) sur un vaio VGN-AR41S et je rencontre certains problèmes
<Redouane> ma webcam ne fonctionne pas, et je ne sais pas comment règler ce problème
